# Lining boxes with fabric



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm constructing a large jewelry chest for my wife. She has requested that most of the surfaces be felt/suede covered.

I'm sort of at a loss as to how to cover the insides of boxes with suede/felt. Any tips on cutting the suede to size, gluing, etc.? It seems like it could easily become one big mess.

I'm aware of the spray flocking stuff, but would prefer to do it with fabric if at all possible.

Thanks! ANY tips you can provide would be a huge help!


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

we take cardboard and tape the material to it then glue the piece in place - stefang did a blog on this a while back http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/13360


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

use spray glue comes in a can works geat.I try it first with a dry run after cutting the cloth.good luck alistair


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Cotton velvet works best, or moire fabric if you prefer. You take light card stock (like business card weight) and cut each side and bottom to fit, leaving 1/16th or so space for the fabric. Cut the velvet about 1/2"larger than the card. Spray glue works well. Spray the card and place on the fabric. Cut the corners of the overlapping fabric so it doesn't double up when you wrap it around. Spray the backside and fold the velvet around the card. Spray a little more glue on the back side and place in the box. Voila. That's the quick explanation.

If you choose suede, use pigskin, as it's thin and soft enough to wrap around the card. Can be pricey. Velvet is relatively inexpensive. Flocking looks like what it is. Ugly. Felt can work, but does not have the polished appearance of the velvet, and probably costs more to boot. If you spend a lot of time on the box, it pays to spend a little more and get the lining first class to match. If you want to see a finished lining see the box in my projects section. Good luck! We can't have too many box makers.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

The bottom part is not as hard as the sides. My first and last try on this box



If you glue the velvet, you cannot stretch it to fit. Actually there is no glue on the middle part. I just stretch the velvet and nailed it temporarily. The side first is done, then the bottom cover. Finally. glue the edges. The golden angular bar covers the edges and it also add beauty in it. I use rubber contact glue. This give a good grasps.

if you want some pictures… it is posted as my project… Lourdes box now in Canada.
Hope this will help you.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you all, I really appreciate the tips. I will give it a go and check back with more questions as I have them.

Alistair, hope your recovery is going well. Glad to see you back.


----------

